# Redundancias



## ayaram7700

Hola a todos,

Algunas veces he escuchado o leído   redundancias que,  de tan horribles,     llegan a ser divertidas. Ejemplos:

Claustrofobia de interior
Tengo el *grato placer* de escribirle
Con los saludos de *ambos dos*

Etc., etc. Si ustedes han visto algo así, ¿podrían compartirlas? Me matan de la risa y tengo una amiga que francamente las colecciona, pero comparte muy escasamente.

Saludos a todos,

Ayaram7700


----------



## Bocha

una más

error involuntario


----------



## Jellby

ayaram7700 said:


> Tengo el *grato placer* de escribirle



Al poner el adjetivo delante del subjuntivo, se convierte en un epíteto (no siempre, pero sí en este caso), es decir, remarca una característica del sustantivo, pero no necesariamente lo determina o especifica. Aunque sea estrictamente una redundancia, no es censurable, creo yo, como tampoco lo es "blanca nieve", por ejemplo.


----------



## belén

Curiosidad sobre lo que dice el DPD sobre "ambos dos" 



> *3.* *ambos (a) dos.* Esta locución, sinónima de _ambos,_ era muy frecuente en el español medieval y clásico, más con preposición (_ambos a dos_) que sin ella (_ambos dos_), y en estas dos formas ha pervivido hasta nuestros días: _«Ambas a dos terminarían diciendo _[...]_ lo contrario»_ (Verges _Cenizas_ [R. Dom. 1980]); _«El trueno fue Juncal Rivero y su madre, de negro y plata ambas dos»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 2.11.95). Por su carácter redundante, está en retroceso en el habla culta y se desaconseja su empleo.



Debo reconocer que yo pensaba que era un invento nuevo y de muy mal gusto.


----------



## ayaram7700

¿otra alternativa?


----------



## heidita

Volviendo al "grato placer" , aunque estrictamente redundante, no lo es tanto teniendo en cuenta que es muy corriente decir en España

He tendio el _dudoso placer_ de conocer a ....

haciendo de _placer_ todo lo contrario.


----------



## heidita

Te v a encantar lo que me acaba e decir mi joya:

hambre de comer

sed de beber

dormirse de sueño


----------



## Rayines

belen said:


> Curiosidad sobre lo que dice el DPD sobre "ambos dos"
> 
> 
> 
> Debo reconocer que yo pensaba que era un invento nuevo y de muy mal gusto.


Belén: Hubo un hilo con todo este tipo de expresiones. No sé como encontrarlo. ¿No recuerdas, no?


----------



## ayaram7700

heidita said:


> Te v a encantar lo que me acaba e decir mi joya:
> 
> hambre de comer
> 
> sed de beber
> 
> dormirse de sueño


 

¡¡¡Fascinantes!!!

Mil gracias


----------



## aleCcowaN

Hay muchas interesantes (algunas para discutir) aquí.


----------



## heidita

aleCcowaN said:


> Hay muchas interesantes (algunas para discutir) aquí.


Aunque mi joya siempre tiene ideas fantásticas , las tuyas son maravillosas también. El enlace ha ido directo a favoritos, muy bueno.


----------



## aleCcowaN

¡Eres muy amable, Heidi!

Quizá el hilo al que se refería Inés sea el titulado "salir afuera".


----------



## Janis Joplin

Algo que oigo aunque generalmente en broma es: "Te lo repito de nuevo otra vez".

Pero algo que oigo frecuentemente y no es en broma es:

perìodo de tiempo o lapso de tiempo.


----------



## faranji

Otra muy, muy bonita: '*persona humana*'.

Y este calco del inglés: '*Fuera llovía*'. (Gentileza del escritor para que los lectores no nos quedemos con la angustiosa duda de si donde llovía era en el exterior o en mitad del salón-comedor)


----------



## Bocha

faranji said:


> '*Fuera llovía*'. (Gentileza del escritor para que los lectores no nos quedemos con la angustiosa duda de si donde llovía era en el exterior o en mitad del salón-comedor)


 

¡Afortunado tú, que nunca has vivido en una casa con goteras!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¿y la _*persona inhumana*_? je je Interesante saber que *período de tiempo* es una redundancia...

Saludos,


----------



## Bocha

Lo de humano/inhumano también tiene tela para cortar:

_Los chibchas no practicaban sacrificios humanos, sus sacrificios eran inhumanos._


----------



## faranji

Más perlas:

*'isla aislada*'

*'cordillera montañosa*' (9.860 _googles_ no pueden estar equivocados)

y dos favoritas de los periodistas:

'*sicario asesino*' (¿el lado sicario los mata y el lado asesino los remata?)

'*mercenario a sueldo*' (ya nadie hace nada por amor al arte)


----------



## Jellby

Etimológicamente, "conmigo", "contigo" y "consigo" son redundancias, ya que el "-go" procede del latín "cum", que se ponía detrás del pronombre.

Igualmente, "suicidarse" es redundante porque "sui" ya implica lo mismo que "se". Pero no contentos con eso, hay quien dice "autosuicidarse" y quizá "autosuicidarse a sí mismo"


----------



## luyansan

Hace poco el rótulo de una tienda en Valencia me obligó a hacerle una foto. Decía así: 



> Ropa de vestir


No pude entrar a preguntar si tenían otro tipo de ropa que no fuera para vestir o vestirse. 

Explicación: por esas latitudes españolas coloquialmente se dice "vestir" como sinónimo de "vestir elegantemente".


----------



## faranji

Jellby said:


> Etimológicamente, "conmigo", "contigo" y "consigo" son redundancias, ya que el "-go" procede del latín "cum", que se ponía detrás del pronombre.
> 
> Igualmente, "suicidarse" es redundante porque "sui" ya implica lo mismo que "se". Pero no contentos con eso, hay quien dice "autosuicidarse" y quizá "autosuicidarse a sí mismo"


 
¡Muy bueno! 

También se oye por ahí 'autosugestionarse' y 'autoconvencerse'.

Por otro lado, si nos ponemos (etimo)lógicos, tampoco sería correcto decir 'en lo más íntimo' ni 'el más acérrimo'.

Y otra de órdago: 'basado en *hechos reales*'.


----------



## MTB

En Barcelona he escuchado un sinfin..
Las que mas he escuchado y me vienen a la mente son:

subir para arriba 
bajar para abajo 
entrar para adentro 
salir para afuera


----------



## SpiceMan

belen said:


> Curiosidad sobre lo que dice el DPD sobre "ambos dos"
> 
> 
> 
> Debo reconocer que yo pensaba que era un invento nuevo y de muy mal gusto.


En portugués, que conserva cosas "antiguas" con respecto al español en algunos aspectos y tiene cosas más "nuevas" en otros, lo correcto es decir "ambos los lados", "ambas las manos", etc. (en portugués, por supuesto). Lo cual nos suena horrible a nosotros, pero probablemente _ambas_ _las cosas_ tengan el mismo orígen.


----------



## afabafa

otras redundacias simpáticas que yo escucho frecuentemente son:

-orillate a la orilla
-ese negro oscuro
-el rojo colorado
-se vende el par de zapatos ( que te pueden vender solo uno? )
-el cómico de la risa
 ojala les gusten jajaja


----------



## Janis Joplin

faranji said:


> Más perlas:
> 
> *'isla aislada*'
> 
> *'cordillera montañosa*' (9.860 _googles_ no pueden estar equivocados)
> 
> y dos favoritas de los periodistas:
> 
> '*sicario asesino*' (¿el lado sicario los mata y el lado asesino los remata?)
> 
> '*mercenario a sueldo*' (ya nadie hace nada por amor al arte)


 
Estas son geniales faranji.

Increìble pero en un certificado mèdico vi lo siguiente:

El craneo presentaba heridas, *ambas seis*  en forma de estrella.


----------



## luyansan

Otro famoso caso de pleonasmo: "lo vi con mis propios ojos" (es decir, no lo vi con los tuyos). 

Incluso "trae eso aquí" (difícilmente se podrá traer algo allí).


----------



## danielfranco

Eso de "traer" a veces lo usan de manera que incurra un pleonasmo redundante p) porque en ciertas regiones (al menos en México) tienen la costumbre de usar el verbo "traer" con la connotación de "llevar":
"Te llevo al trabajo y te traigo a la casa después. Pero luego me llamas para que traiga más temprano si quieres." A lo que la persona después dice: "Voy a llamar para que me traigan." (¡Órale!)


----------



## teofilo

Ja, ja, ja buenisimo Daniel y luyansan...


----------



## Jellby

*de vestir.*
1. loc. adj. Dicho de una prenda de vestir que se reserva para ocasiones señaladas o que requieren cierta formalidad. _Zapatos de vestir_.


----------



## heidita

Y ya no hablemos de aquel señor que se quedó *muerto matado* en una esquina....


----------



## ayaram7700

Heidita, tambien he oído algo así: Cuando lo encontraron, estaba *completamente muerto*, ¿se podrá morir en forma incompleta, o parcial?

Gracias por todos los aportes, me he reído con ganas

Ayaram7700


----------



## astur_pecha

Una que dicen mucho los comentaristas deportivos es Acaba de acabar.
Si nos ponemos un poco pejigueros todos los pronombres personales son una redundancia, él piensa, "piensa" sólo lo puede hacer él porque tu y yo podemos pienso o piensas.


----------



## Jellby

astur_pecha said:


> Si nos ponemos un poco pejigueros todos los pronombres personales son una redundancia, él piensa, "piensa" sólo lo puede hacer él porque tu y yo podemos pienso o piensas.



También lo puede hacer usted o ella.


----------



## astur_pecha

Ok sigue siendo la tercera persona, si cambias por la segunda Tu Piensas, entonces tienes una redundancia puesto que piensas va a la fuerza con la segunda persona "Tu"


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Por acá tengo unas.
Cardumen de peces
jauría de perros
Convivir en comunidad
volar por los aires
volver nuevamente (otra vez de regreso) 
adelantar un anticipo
hacer algo con la mejor buena voluntad
rechazar aceptar una invitación
este autobus sale más antes

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Luis Saiz

En los antiguos vagones de los ferrocarriles españoles, que tenían unas ventanillas que podían ser bajadas o subidas a voluntad de los viajeros, solía haber un aviso que decía: 

«Es peligroso asomarse al exterior» l


----------



## Janis Joplin

Yo trabajé en una empresa donde uno de los parámetros para manufactura eran...*los vuelos aéreos.*

Y en esa misma empresa conocí a un gerente que reportaba el % de empleados que viajaban en ruta (autobús) y los que *caminaban a pie* para llegar al trabajo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

El lenguaje de los periodistas se las trae. Hace unos años un conocido periodista de exteriores (conocidos aquí como movileros) dijo "encontraron el *cadáver muerto* colgado de un árbol". *No* tengo *nada* contra los periodistas, pero *vuelvo a reiterar nuevamente*, que si éstos no se *reorientan y cambian completamente de orientación*, *dando un giro de 360°* en lo que están haciendo, muy pronto voy a sufrir un *ataque cardíaco al corazón*. Siempre habrá quien diga que las redundancias salen sobrando.


----------



## faranji

aleCcowaN said:


> El lenguaje de los periodistas se las trae. Hace unos años un conocido periodista de exteriores (conocidos aquí como movileros) dijo "encontraron el *cadáver muerto* colgado de un árbol". *No* tengo *nada* contra los periodistas, pero *vuelvo a reiterar nuevamente*, que si éstos no se *reorientan y cambian completamente de orientación*, *dando un giro de 360°* en lo que están haciendo, muy pronto voy a sufrir un *ataque cardíaco al corazón*. Siempre habrá quien diga que las redundancias salen sobrando.


 
¡*Muy óptimo*, Alec!

Te dedico otra _rebuznancia_ que siempre censuraba tu genial compatriota, JL Borges: 

*'viaje espacial'*.

_('¿Acaso no son espaciales todos los viajes?',_ se preguntaba Georgie.)

(y otra de postre, también muy amada por periodistas: *'utopía irrealizable'*)


----------



## ayaram7700

aleCcowaN said:


> El lenguaje de los periodistas se las trae. Hace unos años un conocido periodista de exteriores (conocidos aquí como movileros) dijo "encontraron el *cadáver muerto* colgado de un árbol". *No* tengo *nada* contra los periodistas, pero *vuelvo a reiterar nuevamente*, que si éstos no se *reorientan y cambian completamente de orientación*, *dando un giro de 360°* en lo que están haciendo, muy pronto voy a sufrir un *ataque cardíaco al corazón*. Siempre habrá quien diga que las redundancias salen sobrando.


 
¡Pero con un rotundo y negativo *no* cuando nos hacen reír!


----------



## Jellby

faranji said:


> *'viaje espacial'*.
> 
> _('¿Acaso no son espaciales todos los viajes?',_ se preguntaba Georgie.))



También los hay astrales.

Otra, que me la contaron como un anuncio real pintado en una furgoneta: "Se pintan fachadas a domicilio".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Buenos dias por la mañana a todos, aqui son las ocho y media de la mañana...


----------

